# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Файлы зашифрованы: мошенничество после оплаты

## thyrex

Ни для кого уже не секрет, что шифрование файлов с последующим выкупом информации стало самым распространенным способом зарабатывания денег. Связано все с тем, что пользователи напрочь игнорируют элементарные правила безопасности, сколько бы об этом не было написано, а вирусописатели используют криптостойкие алгоритмы шифрования, зачастую приправленные еще чем-либо своим.
Ключи шифрования при этом значительной длины, уникальны для отдельно взятых компьютеров (иногда и для отдельно взятых файлов). Подбор ключей при этом становится нерациональным по временным затратам, и пользователям не остается другого выхода, кроме как платить злодеям за восстановление информации.

Результаты наблюдений (сообщения пользователей) показали, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев злодеи оказываются порядочными и высылают все, необходимое для расшифровки (просьба не расценивать данную фразу, как прямое указание платить им). Но есть и исключения из правил.

*Пример №1*. Злодей с почтой [email protected]  (возможно там бригада даже, вторая почта [email protected])



> Нам зашифровали файлики. Мы начали общаться со злодеями. Платили, кусками. Нам показали, что есть рабочий дешифратор (расшифровали чертеж). Мы немного поторговались, конечная сумма устроила злодеев и была заплачена. После чего нам был выслан дешифратор с нерабочим ключом. Далее очень редкие ответы и в конце требование заплатить еще 20000, т.к. есть какие-то сложности


До сих пор пользователю не помогли восстановить информацию.

*Пример №2*



> День добрый, 2 недели назад наш серв ломануль по рдп и зашифровали файлы в таком виде [email protected] 1.1.0.0.id-....cbf. вымогатель запросил 20 000 руб, деньги перевели и он скинул какую-то программульку Search_keys.exe сказал, что она просканирует все ключи и создаст dadta.ini который он должен подставить в дешифратор. С тех пор прошло уже 2 недели и он не пишет и ничего не делает.


Если Вам известны другие случаи, пишите в обратную связь или мне в личные сообщения. Информация будет при необходимости дополняться.

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Жалоба №2 успешно разрешилась

----------

*olejah*

----------


## thyrex

Жалоба №1 успешно разрешилась

----------

*olejah*

----------


## thyrex

*Жалоба №3*. И снова Эрик




> Перевели им денег, отправили файл ini который они просили, и уже неделю волынят с дешифратором.
> В которе бух комп весь заблочили, люди зарплату уже неделю получить не могут.

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*

----------


## thyrex

*Жалоба №4*. Игорь Светлов

Попался у меня клиент на эту хрень тоже. Нашел, что писать надо на Igor Svetlov <[email protected]> и спрашивает, какие условия?
В ответ игорек запросил



> 25 000 оплачивайте сюда.


Клиент ответил 


> это очень много, 2500 могу.


Игорек пишет 


> чё с тобой поделать, давай 2500 р.


После идет переписка, как перевести, в итоге переводим 2500, как договорились. После гоша просит кое-что сделать:



> https sendspace.com/file/n16wv2 Это программа, которая собирает ключи на компе, которыми зашифрованы файлы. Создаёте папку на диске С и в неё распаковываете архив с прогой. И запускаете нажав кнопку Start. после работы она создаст файл data.ini . Пришлите его обратно и я вышлю дешифратор.


Прога корячилась часа 4, создала этот файл, и я его отправляю в предвкушении. И вот ответ:



> доплачивай 10 000


. Я охренел немного и говорю



> Кинул раз - кинеш и еще. Клиент отказался доплачивать, а тебе веры больше нет.


 Мол, присылай расшифровщик, или всем раскажу правду о тебе. Он пишет 


> в этом случае доплачивать будешь 40000.


Короче, мораль: в предидущих 6 случаях мои клиенты платили и все получалось, этим вымогателям можно было верить (если договорились и оплатили). А сейчас даже не знаю - сколько не плати, а мне кажется все равно кинут.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## thyrex

Информация

Вниманию пострадавших от вымогателя с почтой для связи *[email protected]*

*НЕ ПЛАТИТЕ ЕМУ. ДЕШИФРАТОРА У НЕГО НЕТ*

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

